# Edible Fish?



## stros00 (Sep 19, 2006)

Are there any reports stating that the fish are contaminated after the Hurricane hit?

Thanks!


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Just caution and speckulation on my part, but there is no way I would even keep anything caught in the Galveston Bay system for the rest of the year.


----------



## MrNiceGuy (May 30, 2008)

I can't find any specific advisories other than the one on trout and catfish that already existed.

I doubt they've had time to test any fish as of yet. It takes awhile for things to show up anyways. It will prob. take years to find out what toxins if any have settled in the marine lifes flesh. IMO I wouldn't feed any fish to young children or pregnant women.

http://theragblog.blogspot.com/2008/10/ike-oil-contamination-in-gulf-too.html


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

I think most all the fish such as trout, flounder, reds, and stuff should be fine. A TDH advisory is in place for oysters, or at least was. I would avoid eating blue crabs for a little while, but that's just my personal preference - use 'em for bait for big uglies or whatever. One interesting find by the TPWD was that IKE probably helped clean up Galveston Bay. Most of the stirred-up sediment has settled back down. If you're worried about it, try some surf fishing, offshore, or Matty. -sam


----------



## steve bench (Nov 16, 2006)

JUST EAT IT


----------



## fishDG (Dec 1, 2007)

.


----------



## elpescador073 (Jul 30, 2008)

Whatever i catch im not gunna just throw it away. Im getting full over here!!!!


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

They were all tainted before anyways.. quit worrying and eat up...

We caught some nice reds in west galvetraz last week.. The neighbor fried them up and they were great.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

hey texan1, u fished south shoreline at all? or greeens?


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Didnt go south, but did hit greens... Fish are there, scattered but there


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Here is a pic from a trout from greens caught 2 days ago..

Served is up in a green mango salsa..

West Bay looks great and the fishin, catchen and eaten are at its tops..



Texxan1 said:


> Didnt go south, but did hit greens... Fish are there, scattered but there


----------



## MrNiceGuy (May 30, 2008)

Don't forget about these.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

wheres closest launch to get to greens area right now? is that one at base of causeway open?


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice catch...

Greenie to you !


MrNiceGuy said:


> Don't forget about these.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

MrNiceGuy said:


> Don't forget about these.


 I'm not sure but in that picture, I'd have to pass on the flounder. He just don't look right.....


----------



## Captain Kyle (Oct 1, 2008)

pg542 said:


> I'm not sure but in that picture, I'd have to pass on the flounder. He just don't look right.....


Dude its a flounder, flounders never look right!


----------



## cody layman (Nov 8, 2007)

i am goin to git some snapper and trout and flounder and red fish right know


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

BENNIE, WHERE'S mAKOmIKES BOAT


----------



## mikey01 (Oct 17, 2008)

*I have been eating them since a week after IKE, ( specs and reds ) and im still alive and well... so for all you dorks who think the water is unsafe, well im sorry your just missing out.*


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

royboy42 said:


> wheres closest launch to get to greens area right now? is that one at base of causeway open?


Fat boys is open at Tiki


----------



## Jay d (Sep 22, 2007)

*Contaminated water*

"Just caution and speckulation on my part, but there is no way I would even keep anything caught in the Galveston Bay system for the rest of the year."

Actually, EVERYTHING causes cance, desease, pestilence, mayhem, hard drives to erase, hair to fall out, and all children born alive will have at least 8 legs and 12 arms with 6 heads, so dont get anywhere near the water, fresh or salt, for the next 12 years. Dont even think of driving over bridges or causeways. Dont eat any fish, or cattle or pork, or vegetables because the Ike storm lifted the water and then it rained down on us!! Dont put your boat in contact with any fresh water or salt water because it will take all the fiberglass off it, and if it is metal it will instanly corrode it to a white looking ash! Motors will melt, props will instantly become extremely weak and flexible.

If you have a 2-way radio on your boat, or in your car, please dont activate it because it will explode all the vapors in the air from IKe!! The bays and lakes will actually burn from all the pollution and because of the Al Gore 'man-made (women had nothing to do with it), earth warming' disaster that is already upon us!!

We all need to stay in our homes, call FEMA and try to not breath deep!!


----------



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

don't eat the fish or your kids will be born naked


----------



## mikey01 (Oct 17, 2008)

LOL, I like your style!!


----------



## redslayer (May 27, 2008)

Ive ate some trout red and flounder, and i aint glowing in the dark or anything, tasted good to me


----------



## txhunter (Oct 31, 2005)

LMAO!!!



Jay d said:


> "Just caution and speckulation on my part, but there is no way I would even keep anything caught in the Galveston Bay system for the rest of the year."
> 
> Actually, EVERYTHING causes cance, desease, pestilence, mayhem, hard drives to erase, hair to fall out, and all children born alive will have at least 8 legs and 12 arms with 6 heads, so dont get anywhere near the water, fresh or salt, for the next 12 years. Dont even think of driving over bridges or causeways. Dont eat any fish, or cattle or pork, or vegetables because the Ike storm lifted the water and then it rained down on us!! Dont put your boat in contact with any fresh water or salt water because it will take all the fiberglass off it, and if it is metal it will instanly corrode it to a white looking ash! Motors will melt, props will instantly become extremely weak and flexible.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

Last two trout I grilled, didn't even need to use butter! Came with it's own oil! Tasted mighty good..ummm ummm ummmm!


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

*Not the best judgement*



mikey01 said:


> *I have been eating them since a week after IKE, ( specs and reds ) and im still alive and well... so for all you dorks who think the water is unsafe, well im sorry your just missing out.*


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Ya know, a pack of cigeretts a day, a few rads of atomic radiation, a few fish a week from this pollutated bay system...take your pick. It just time to kill ya.


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

texasjeweler said:


> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> Ya know, a pack of cigeretts a day, a few rads of atomic radiation, a few fish a week from this pollutated bay system...take your pick. It just time to kill ya.


...or balance out


----------



## troutlover (Aug 16, 2006)

Been catching trout and reds taste great and no tail growing yet!


----------



## selder (May 3, 2007)

where's CCA when they're political clout could get our local politician's to put pressure on the Texas Health Department to do some prompt testing for toxins in our eating fish. Prior to IKE there was a warnin for pcb's and dioxin in trout and catfish. However, 4 super fund sites were broached during IKE and entered the bay system. No way would I feed these fish to my family without comprehensive testing.!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Talked to a friend last night on the way home from the lease, said he went fishing around Trinity Bay and had good success on reds and kept a couple of keeper specks. Fried them (redfish)that evening and got sick, he's not a drinker and is one heck of a fisherman that likes nothing better than fresh seafood, I will C/R until next year. rs


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

I thought all the nasty stuff went out to sea with the storm surge. We should be clean as a whistle... 'cept for the organic stuff.

ntd


----------

